# Clearing Pineapple wine opinions.



## michael-s (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm asking pro's and experienced wine makers for your opinion about a batch of pineapple wine that I stabilized, degased and added fining agents to on March 3rd, 2014.
I have added 2 pictures of the carboy of pineapple juice for you to look at. 
What I would like to know is, it has been only clearing for 2 weeks, but how clear should I expect pineapple wine to get. This is my first ever batch of pineapple so I have nothing to go on. Will pineapple wine clear to the point of other wine where you can see thru the wine in the carboy or will it stay looking more like a juice. I really am looking for your input on this and any and all will be appreciated.
Also I moved that carboy into the room in the basement I keep my finished wine in and that room receives no heat so it stays around 10-12 degrees Celsius, what is recommended for storing finished wine. I would hope being in a cold room will help with the fining of the wine. 
I am very patient and will let the pineapple wine sit for whatever length of time it takes...... but that is not what I know and hope you will help me with that. 

Thanks............ Michael.


----------



## michael-s (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure if 2 pictures are being uploaded and attached.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 17, 2014)

Pineapple should turn a crisp clear. Clearly see thru it with a yellow color. 

I use sparkolloid and degas with a vac pump. It should have fermented below .990

I allow 4-6 weeks for mine to clear. I rack and age. Aging will drop out tartaric acid and misc. sediment. 

Back sweeten a bit. It's awesome


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 17, 2014)

Watch that airlock. The "S" type are better and don't be afraid to top off to bottom of carboy knuckle.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm no pro or anything and never made pineapple but its looking really good! did you add some pectic enzyme? and some more time should do the trick and get it up off the floor and warm it up a lil unless you want to cold stable it but then you would still have to warm it a lil for it to clear 1st thing is to get it up off the floor and it looks like you have a lot of sediment time to rack? I'm not sure.. since I'm not experienced with pineapple but if it were me I would get it off those lees hope somebody else replies to this for you but I do know you need to get it up off the floor and pectic enzyme does help with the clearing I usually put mine in at fermentation time though But time also does the trick


----------



## PAFruitWines (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm a newbie also and have a batch of pineapple in the works. I racked and back sweetened with concentrate and added sorbate and sparkloid on 2/24. On 3/4 it looked like URs. I racked and added 1.5 tsp pectic enzyme and this is it today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

yep Michael you need to rack add some pectic enzyme if you haven't already done so get it up off the floor a stool or a chair get it close to 20celcius and a lil more time and soon it will be as pretty as PAfruitwines


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

looks GREAT PA! Hows it smell? Taste?


----------



## michael-s (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for your input, appreciated. 
Pineapple SG was 0.990 at end of fermentation. Yes I did add pectic enzyme at beginning of fermentation. I actually followed the pineapple wine recipe Wade posted so it is available for you to look at on this forum. About the lees, it has been clearing in that carboy for 2 weeks so I believe (hopefully) it can sit on those lees for a month no problem before being racked again. (unless someone tells me otherwise)
Also I moved the carboy into the colder room 1 week ago because I read that being in a cool area will help with clearing a wine, that is why I put it there.
If there is someone who has made a 6 gallon batch of pineapple wine I would like to know the length of time it took for your batch to clear and how clear was it at the end of the clearing of your wine.
Maybe, in a few weeks time, it might be time to add a second clearing agent, like bentonite. What is your opinion on that?
Like I said I am patient and I will wait as long as it takes, months if necessary.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

PA is that mixed with some other fruit or is it just pineapple? It has a lil darker hue than I would of thought it would have. bananas maybe? think that will be my next one pineapple banana


----------



## PAFruitWines (Mar 17, 2014)

Peaches it smells great and tasted pretty good (altho a little hot) a few weeks ago. I think i'm going to bottle next week then try it again in a couple months.


----------



## PAFruitWines (Mar 17, 2014)

U R correct, has some orange also


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2014)

Michael follow wade I myself would rack off those lees but this would stir them up adding more time to completely clear


----------

